# Selbstversuch: iPad Pro ein Notebook Ersatz?



## Cook2211 (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe mir überlegt, in einem Selbstversuch mal zu schauen, ob ein iPad Pro mit iOS 11 (Beta) für meine private Nutzung ein Ersatz für ein Notebook sein kann.

Der Hintergund ist folgender: Bis vor kurzem hatte ich ein 13“ MacBook Pro mit Touchbar Zuhause stehen. Aber wie ich festgestellt habe, nutzte ich das Notebook eher selten und saß lieber gemütlich mit dem iPad auf der Couch. Also habe ich das Notebook verkauft und versuche nun, nur mit einem iPad als privaten „Computer“ zurecht zu kommen. Zuerst hatte ich das 10.5“ bestellt, aber das war mir etwas klein. Jetzt nutze ich das aktuelle 12.9“ iPad Pro mit dem brandneuen 120Hz Display, 256 GB Speicher und LTE.

Diesen Selbstversuch werde ich aufbauen wie ein Tagebuch und ihn in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen/Monaten immer erweitern.

Zunächst werde ich in den nächsten Tagen mal einige der neuen iOS 11 Features vorstellen, bevor ich dann über das iPad im Alltag ausführlich berichte.


Die technischen Daten des neuen iPads:

iPad Pro - Technische Daten - Apple (DE)

Ergänzend dazu sei noch gesagt, dass das A10 SoC ein 3+3 Kerner ist, mit 3 schnellen und 3 langsamen, stromsparenden Kernen.




*iOS 11 FEATURES:*



Bei der iPad Version versucht Apple, das Betriebssystem wesentlich mehr wie ein Desktopsysteme nutzbar zu machen. Es wurden so einige nützliche Features eingebaut, die ich in den nächsten Tagen näher beleuchten werde.

Fangen wir mit einem absoluten Key Feature an: Dem Dock.
Bisher war das Dock nur auf dem Homescreen nutzbar und konnte nicht als Overlay eingeblendet werden. Mit iOS 11 ist das jetzt (endlich) auch möglich. Man kann sich also mit Wischen vom unteren Bildschirmrand das Dock auch in geöffneten Apps anzeigen lassen. Außerdem können im Dock, wie bei macOS, wesentlich mehr Icons abgelegt werden. Zieht man aus dem Dock ein Icon auf die Bildschirmfläche, dann wird die App als Overlay angezeigt.
Ich habe (mit iMovie auf dem iPad) ein kurzes Video gemacht, welches dieses Feature zeigt:

iOS 11 iPad Pro - Dock/Mulitasking/Splitscreen - YouTube

Das ist wirklich praktisch und für iOS ein großer Schritt nach vorne. Endlich muss man nicht mehr auf den Homescreen um verschiedene Apps zu öffnen, sondern man hat seine Favoriten immer „griffbereit“.

Seit iOS 10 bietet auch Safari einen Splitscreen-Modus.

iOS 11 Safari Splitscreen - YouTube


Ein weiteres praktisch iOS Feature ist Drag & Drop. Endlich kann man Texte und Dateien zwischen Apps „hin- und herschieben“.

IOS 11 Drag & Drop - YouTube


Dann wäre da noch der neue Datei Manager. Damit lassen sich Dateien suchen und verwalten. Cloud Dienste werden unterstützt.

iOS Dateien App - YouTube


Last nur not least die neue Multitasking Ansicht inklusive des neue Kontrolle Centers:

https://youtu.be/XTd-C7g7R2c




Das waren dann die wichtigsten neuen iOS Features.


*iOS 11 FAZIT:*

Die neuen iOS Features sind schon gut und bringen das OS einen gehörigen Schritt nach vorne. Für Sachen wie das Dock und Drag & Drop wurde es aber auch Zeit, dass sie implementiert wurden. Für ein mobiles ARM Betriebsystem ist iOS in der Form durchaus eine runde Sache. Es läuft schnell, stabil und ist einfach zu bedienen. Auf dem großen Bildschirm des Pro macht es Spaß damit zu arbeiten.
ABER iOS 11 ist absolut KEIN vollwertiger Ersatz für ein Desktop OS, egal ob man Windows, macOS oder beliebte Linux Distributionen wie Mint als Vergleich nimmt. Dafür fehlen einfach immer noch gewisse Dinge. So gibt es z.B. keine frei skalierbaren Febster. Splitscreen funktioniert nur in fest vorgegebenen  Größen. Der Dateimanager ist auch aktuell eher noch eine rudimentäre Funktion. So erhält man dort z.B. keinen Zugriff auf die eigenen Fotos oder Musik.

Deswegen bleibt als Fazit, dass iOS ein vollwertiges Desktop OS nicht zu 100% ersetzen kann. Wer sich damit arrangieren kann, erhält aber dennoch ein sehr gutes mobiles OS.

 Was man damit so anstellen kann, werde ich im Folgenden noch näher beleuchten.




*Anwendungen*


Hierbei werde ich Sachen zeigen, die ich persönlich auf dem iPad nutze. Dinge, wegen denen ich mein Tablet nicht mehr missen möchte. Ich werde aber auch auf allgemeinere Sachen eingehen, wie Foto– und Videobearbeitung, um aufzuzeigen, was man mit einem modernen Tablet so alles anstellen kann.


Beginnen möchte ich mit einer Hauptbeschäftigung von mir auf dem iPad: Lesen!
Zwar lese ich auch gerne Bücher, aber noch viel lieber Magazine zu allen möglichen Themen. Viele große und kleine Publikationen sind auf dem iPad (meist kostenpflichtig) digital erhältlich. Dazu gibt es dann noch hervorragende kostenlose News Reader wie Flipboard.

Hier mal ein kleiner Überblick, was ich so mit dem Pad unter anderem lese:

https://youtu.be/p-REzRNGDwg






More to come.



Ich hoffe, dieser Selbstversuch stößt auf Interesse.

In den nächsten Tagen geht es weiter!


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dieser Selbstversuch stößt auf Interesse.



Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## bewdde (30. Juni 2017)

Bin gespannt wie dein Fazit aussehen wird.

Habe selbst Testweise das Galaxy Tab 2 mit Android seit einem Jahr im Einsatz als Hauptgerät, aber da fehlt einfach ein Windows Gerät nebenbei, besonders für die spezielle Software die ich benötige.

Ein Surface wäre eigentlich der nächste Schritt in die Richtung, aber zur Zeit läuft die Tablet/Notebook Kombi ganz gut.  


Werde das hier mal aufmerksam verfolgen, kenne selbst zwei Personen die nur mit dem iPad Pro arbeiten etc. und damit ziemlich gut zurechtkommen, vielleicht wird es bei dir ähnlich laufen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2017)

Sofern man nicht mit dem Laptop noch spielen will oder so, ist ein Pad sicher nicht schlecht.
Schade aber, dass die guten extrem teuer sind. Dafür kriegst du dann schon wieder ein relativ guten Laptop.


----------



## bewdde (30. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sofern man nicht mit dem Laptop noch spielen will oder so, ist ein Pad sicher nicht schlecht.
> Schade aber, dass die guten extrem teuer sind. Dafür kriegst du dann schon wieder ein relativ guten Laptop.



Ja das stimmt schon Preis/Leistung ist dort momentan noch nicht ideal, da ist ein Laptop für viele sicherlich noch die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2017)

wobei mein Anforderungsprofil jetzt keine Spiele beinhaltet.
Mir reicht ein preiswertes Notebook mit IGP oder so.
Und wenn ich dann schaue, was das iPad jetzt kostet, das Cook hier testet, ist das eben eine andere Hausnummer.
Daher bin ich sehr neugierig, welchen Mehrwert das Pad jetzt zum Notebook mit sich bringt.
Gerade Bedienung, Akkulaufzeit und so.


----------



## fotoman (30. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sofern man nicht mit dem Laptop noch spielen will oder so, ist ein Pad sicher nicht schlecht.


Es sind ja nun nicht nur Spiele, für die es keinen  App-Ersatz gibt. Und wo man sich bei Android zur Not noch für einige Aufgaben mit ext. HW behelfen kann, hat Apple das bei iOS "geschickt" unterbunden. Da muss man dann z.B. sein ext. Speichermedium schon per WLan anbinden und darf trotzdem bei weitem nicht mit allen Dateien das tun, was man vom PC gewohnt ist.

Wenn man aber unter iOS für alle Aufgaben, die man mit einem mobilen Gerät (oder gar mit einem stationären, wenn man, wie der TO, keinen anderen Rechner mehr hat) erledigen möchte, passende Apps findet, dann kann ich mir das durchaus als Ersatz vorstellen. Ab 12" (gerade beim Seitenverhältnis von 4:3 oder noch leiber 3.2) mag es für viele Aufgaben sogar das bessere Gerät sein wie ein Laptop mit 11,6-13".

Persönlich wäre das für mich noch lange nichts, dafür nutze ich mein Windows-Tablet, Laptop oder PC für viel zu viele Aufgaben, die ein iOS- oder Android-Gerät niemals können wird.

Interessant wäre für mich z.B. zu erfahren, wie gut sich iOS-Apps auf dem iPad Pro per Maus und Tastatur bedienen lassen. Wo sich die Jugend beim Surfen noch an ständiges Wischen und zoomen auf dem Display gewöhnen  mag, finde ich das spätestens beim Bearbeiten von Texten unmöglich. Soll ein Tablet meinen PC ersetzen, dann genügt es mir nicht, darauf "nur" ein paar kurze Textmails verfassen zu können. Dann muss ich z.B. auch mit Office-Dokumenten arbeiten können (größere Textdokumente oder Tabellenkalkulation). Unter Android bin ich schon an so trivialen Dingen gescheitert, weil Android einfach nicht dafür ausgelegt ist (bzw. war, mit 7.1 habe ich es noch nicht getestet).



Threshold schrieb:


> Daher bin ich sehr neugierig, welchen Mehrwert das Pad jetzt zum Notebook mit sich bringt.


Mir fallen da ein paar ein, weshalb ich auch zu Hause neben dem PC mein 12" Windows-Tabelt nutze, der Laptop aber nur auf Reisen mitgenommen wird. Wichtig war mir hierbei das 12" Display mit 3:2, alles darunter ist für mich zu klein, um z.B. PDFs zeitsparend lesen zu können (also ohne Zoomen und horizontales Scrollen). Der Laptop ist mir dazu entweder zu klein (12,5" mit 16:9) und/oder zu groß/schwer. dazu kommt die fehlende Auflösung, selbst mit FullHD bei 12,5".

Zum längeren Surfen  sind mir dagegen beide Geräte zu klein, da will ich auf meinen 27" Monitor nicht verzichten. Aber vieleicht kann man das iPad Pro verzögerungsfrei an einen ext. Monitor anschließen, um dann darauf nicht nur Filme anzusehen, sondern inkl. Dock arbeiten zu können.

Mal sehen, was  Cook2211 so von seinem Selbstversuch berichten wird.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juli 2017)

So, das Thema „iOS 11 Features“  ist fertig. Viel Spaß beim Lesen und Schauen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sofern man nicht mit dem Laptop noch spielen will oder so, ist ein Pad sicher nicht schlecht.
> Schade aber, dass die guten extrem teuer sind. Dafür kriegst du dann schon wieder ein relativ guten Laptop.



Genau der Grund warum ich bisher das Notebook vorgezogen habe. Ich bräuchte dann schon ein Tablet der gehobenen Klasse und die kosten gut Geld. Da bekommt man schon sehr gute Laptop's. Dennoch lasse ich mich durch diesen Selbstversuch gerne davon überzeugen es selbst auch mal zu probieren.


----------

